# Monitor zeigt immer wieder Streifen



## OliH007 (14. Mai 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hoffe ihr könnte mir weiter helfen. Ich habe mir zwei Asus MX27UC gekauft. Leider zeigt einer immer wieder Streifen ach einer weile (siehe Bild), wenn ich ihn an und ausschalte ist dies wieder weg für eine weile.
Ein Austauschgerät, hatte genau das selbe. Jetzt weiss ich nicht ob es an der Grafikkarte liegt (Geforce GTX 1070), vielleicht am Kabel (Displayport) oder was auch immer.

Vielleicht hat ja einer von euch eine Idee, ich sage schon einmal Danke im Voraus

Viele Grüße
Oliver


----------



## Scubaman (14. Mai 2017)

Kabel hinten am Monitor zwischen beiden Monitoren umstecken.

Fehler bleibt beim selben Monitor -> Monitor defekt.

Fehler wandert zum anderen Monitor -> Kabel oder Grafikkarte defekt.

Falls Monitor nicht defekt, jeden Monitor mit jedem Kabel an jeweils beiden Grakaanschlüssen testen. Dadurch sollte man am Ende sagen können, ob Graka oder Kabel defekt.


----------



## OliH007 (14. Mai 2017)

Auch nach dem Kabelwechseln tritt es auf, leider jetzt auch das erste mal beim anderen Monitor. Was könnte die Ursache dafür sein das dies auftritt? Hab dieses Phenomän noch nie bei einem Monitir gesehen


----------



## JoM79 (14. Mai 2017)

Benutzt du die beigelegten Kabel oder hast du andere gekauft?


----------



## OliH007 (14. Mai 2017)

Das Displayport-Kabel ist das beigelegte. Das High Speed HDMI Kabel habe ich hinzugekauft


----------



## JoM79 (14. Mai 2017)

Stell mal auf 30Hz runter und guck ob es immer noch passiert.


----------



## OliH007 (14. Mai 2017)

Tatsächlich scheint es mit 30 Hz nicht mehr aufzutretten.


----------



## OliH007 (14. Mai 2017)

jetzt ist es bei 30 Hz auch passiert, hat nur länger gedauert als bei 60 Hz


----------

